# Strother moxie shoot-thru



## Onlybow

New Strother moxie shoot-thru


----------



## watermedic

Cross between a Martin and a PSE!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I bet you could braid all those strings and have a good tow rope.


----------



## Onlybow

watermedic said:


> Cross between a Martin and a PSE!



Different cam systems , pse uses the hybrid on the shoot thru, Martin used a dual cam, Strother uses a slaved cam


----------



## Monster02

Looks like a PSE!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Looks top heavy ?


----------



## Bow Only

That looks like the cam Wilson made.


----------



## Bow Only

I just realized that Wilson started this thread.  I should pay more attention.  I guess great minds think alike because Obsession will be coming out with a shoot thru pretty soon too.  Hey Wilson, it's still pretty hush hush, so don't say anything about it.


----------



## Onlybow

A shameless plug for obsession on a Strother bow thread, a dual cam shoot thru or hybrid cam shoot thru for obsession , there are already plenty of those on the market


----------



## Crow T

Is that an optical illusion or is that also a shoot thru cable?  

If so, PSE and Hoyt don't have that with their current target bows. They only have shoot thru risers. That Strother is more like the OK Archery bows.  

It was supposed to be the Moxie 14 but I think they missed the boat on getting it out for tournament season in 2014.  

And if you really want to play hard ball about bow technology...it kind of hit a big wall several years ago and nothing has really came out that has been innovative or jaw dropping.  The Elite Energy bows are getting a lot of attention right now...but there is nothing really new about those bows.  Kevin Strother had the same basic design back in 2005 when he designed the BowTech Allegiance. Basically all that has changed is the limbs are parallel and the cams are rounder to make the draw smoother.  He left BowTech and eventually ended up at Elite and of course Strother, then to K&K and then helping with several other bow companies out there....Obsession included. All of which really haven't deviated from Kevin's original 2005 design by very much.


----------



## Bow Only

Onlybow said:


> A shameless plug for obsession on a Strother bow thread, a dual cam shoot thru or hybrid cam shoot thru for obsession , there are already plenty of those on the market



No debate from me on this thread, but I will on the other thread.  
I looked for you at the Perry Buck-a-Rama but didn't see you.


----------



## Onlybow

Crow T said:


> Is that an optical illusion or is that also a shoot thru cable?
> 
> If so, PSE and Hoyt don't have that with their current target bows. They only have shoot thru risers. That Strother is more like the OK Archery bows.
> 
> It was supposed to be the Moxie 14 but I think they missed the boat on getting it out for tournament season in 2014.
> 
> And if you really want to play hard ball about bow technology...it kind of hit a big wall several years ago and nothing has really came out that has been innovative or jaw dropping.  The Elite Energy bows are getting a lot of attention right now...but there is nothing really new about those bows.  Kevin Strother had the same basic design back in 2005 when he designed the BowTech Allegiance. Basically all that has changed is the limbs are parallel and the cams are rounder to make the draw smoother.  He left BowTech and eventually ended up at Elite and of course Strother, then to K&K and then helping with several other bow companies out there....Obsession included. All of which really haven't deviated from Kevin's original 2005 design by very much.



A lot more has changed than that ,new cam technology (two track cam),to name one.
 Craig yehle was the designer at bowtech 
And still is, check the date on his 979 patent ,


----------



## Onlybow

Bow Only said:


> No debate from me on this thread, but I will on the other thread.
> I looked for you at the Perry Buck-a-Rama but didn't see you.



Obsession won't be using a slave cam,
Pm me big boy I will give you my address


----------



## Bow Only

Onlybow said:


> Obsession won't be using a slave cam,
> Pm me big boy I will give you my address



Did you design the Strother shoot through?


----------



## Crow T

Onlybow said:


> A lot more has changed than that ,new cam technology (two track cam),to name one.
> Craig yehle was the designer at bowtech
> And still is, check the date on his 979 patent ,



Kevin Strother says he designed all bows for BowTech from 1999-2006.  

Here is the thread where he announced leaving BowTech on ArcheryTalk and spoke of it:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824

The Tribute and Allegiance were two of the most popular BowTech bows for a very long time. 

When he went to Elite, he basically kept the same riser design and that's when they came out with the Rev cams. For years after, people were doing "Frankenbows" using the Tribute and Allegiance bows, and putting Rev cams on them. I think the bow was called the GT500 for Elite.  

Kevin was trying to use the two track binary cams but ran into trouble with Rex Darlington when he wouldn't let him use the two track cam system. For whatever reason though, K&K Archery was allowed to use hybrid cams on the bows but not the two track binary. Kevin wanted the two track design but couldn't get around Rex's patent...until he started helping out Dennis @ Obsession, whom was allowed to use the two track.  Enter the Obsession Addiction....which was the K&K Vindicator riser....except under Obsession it was allowed to have the binary cams on it.

There's a lot of bad dealings that happened there over the years...but one thing is for sure...you can take Kevin's riser designs and they have not changed much over the years since the BowTech days.


----------



## riskyb

I don't know if I'm supposed to shoot it or start knitting with all the cables


----------



## BowanaLee

Looks like you could tune cam lean out easy ?


----------



## kbuck1

I love that straight riser. I bet it's a shooter


----------



## Bow Only

Looks like they will have to pay the royalty to PSE for the multiple sight holes.


----------



## hoyt44

shoot thru cables ?????


----------



## Kris87

hoyt44 said:


> shoot thru cables ?????



That one is.


----------



## dgmeadows

hoyt44 said:


> shoot thru cables ?????



Yep, just a great idea Martin designed over a decade ago, but quit trying to market because hunters thought it would be too hard to load an arrow between the cables 

Funny thing is, I have taken several newer models with the various binary, hybrid, two track and/or slaved cams and converted them to the 10 year old Martin Nitrous X shoot through systems, and usually gain speed, while losing the cam lean and associated tuning complexities.  The newer designs may be faster for long draw lengths, but at my 27.5 draw length, I don't find any real benefits in the newer cam design, unless you like extra high letoff, which I don't.

If Martin does not wake up and bring back their own shoot through system soon, I may just have to try one of these others.  The OK Archery I believe is acknowledged to be a take off  of the Martin Nitrous cam system, but they sure are proud of theirs (price wise.)


----------



## Onlybow

dgmeadows said:


> Yep, just a great idea Martin designed over a decade ago, but quit trying to market because hunters thought it would be too hard to load an arrow between the cables
> 
> Funny thing is, I have taken several newer models with the various binary, hybrid, two track and/or slaved cams and converted them to the 10 year old Martin Nitrous X shoot through systems, and usually gain speed, while losing the cam lean and associated tuning complexities.  The newer designs may be faster for long draw lengths, but at my 27.5 draw length, I don't find any real benefits in the newer cam design, unless you like extra high letoff, which I don't.
> 
> If Martin does not wake up and bring back their own shoot through system soon, I may just have to try one of these others.  The OK Archery I believe is acknowledged to be a take off  of the Martin Nitrous cam system, but they sure are proud of theirs (price wise.)



Comparing a Martin dual cam shoot thru to a slaved shoothru is like comparing a recurve to a compound , I have a shadow cat shoot thru and it draws and holds and shoots like a out of date dual cam , as far as you saying their was cam lean on a slaved shoot thru , I doubt that there is no side torque to do that


----------



## dgmeadows

Onlybow said:


> Comparing a Martin dual cam shoot thru to a slaved shoothru is like comparing a recurve to a compound , I have a shadow cat shoot thru and it draws and holds and shoots like a out of date dual cam , as far as you saying their was cam lean on a slaved shoot thru , I doubt that there is no side torque to do that



A. I never compared a dual shoot through to a slaved shoot thru.  I just said I got better speed at my shorter draw length from the dual shoot thru than any of the newer cams.  None of the newer cams I mentioned were shoot through.

B. "Like comparing a recurve to a compound..." That's a bit of an exaggeration. Nitrous cams were capable of 335-340 IBO.  Sure the newer cams eek out a few more FPS, at least at the longer draw settings, but to suggest that there is that huge a difference is just marketing hoopla. 

Personally, I don't care if it is a dual or slaved shoot through.  The most important part in my view is the shoot through aspect.  The type of cam is of lesser importance to me.  Of course, I am not trying to make money selling any of them.


----------



## Onlybow

Martin may have claimed 335-340 but like most bows from the past that was exaggerated by about 30 fps, and I'm not trying to sell them either, just promoting a new product that is using my technology


----------



## dgmeadows

Onlybow said:


> Martin may have claimed 335-340 but like most bows from the past that was exaggerated by about 30 fps, and I'm not trying to sell them either, just promoting a new product that is using my technology



I am not trying to pick an argument with you.  I am glad to see another bow company seeing the benefits of the shoot thru system, but you really need to cut back on your own exaggerations to keep your credibility.  I personally had a couple Nitrous cam bows that chronoed over 300 at my short arm draw length with IBO spec arrows. A Slayer and a Cougar 3 magnum.  If it would do 308- 310 at 27.5 - 28", I would certainly expect it would get close to the 335 at full IBO weight and length.

I hope your technology does well for you and Strother. I am looking forward to having a chance to try it out myself.


----------



## Onlybow

dgmeadows said:


> I am not trying to pick an argument with you.  I am glad to see another bow company seeing the benefits of the shoot thru system, but you really need to cut back on your own exaggerations to keep your credibility.  I personally had a couple Nitrous cam bows that chronoed over 300 at my short arm draw length with IBO spec arrows. A Slayer and a Cougar 3 magnum.  If it would do 308- 310 at 27.5 - 28", I would certainly expect it would get close to the 335 at full IBO weight and length.
> 
> I hope your technology does well for you and Strother. I am looking forward to having a chance to try it out myself.



My creditability is impeccable , but you need to get a grip with the Martin speed, Martin couldn't even get a three track binary to shoot that fast the last few years at 30 inches


----------



## dgmeadows

Man, you keep talking about everything but what I am saying.  I have not claimed any specific speed from any binary cams with any number of tracks.  I have only stated I did own a couple Nitrous cam bows that got speeds over 300 at my short draw in response to your allegation that the Nitrous cams speed ratings were 30 FPS too high.  

You are obviously an engineer deeply in love with your work and that is fine.  I am not an engineer, but I am a fairly smart guy, can tune a bow pretty well, and I know how to read a chrono.  I don't doubt that you have designed a cam system that may be more efficient than prior dual and binary cams.  That's great.  I just take exception to your statement that the Nitrous cams were 30 FPS over rated.  Based on my personal experience with that cam system, I found that they were capable of generating IBO speeds in the neighborhood of their rating.  Maybe the 335 claim was overstated by ~5 fps, but clearly not by 30 fps if I could get 300+ at my shorter draw.

Frankly, I am to the point that I find the speed ratings to be irrelevant anyway.  Removing the cam lean and side torque is what interests me.  I prefer medium let off (70-73%) over the 80% typical these days, with less "hump" in the latter part of the draw cycle.  If you've got something like that, I'd be interested.


----------

